# Pregnant doe making "buck face"



## ruddenca (Oct 16, 2015)

Weird question, but my curiosity is piqued! I caught my pregnant doe making the "horny buck face" (The face bucks usually make when spraying themselves with urine during rut). She was doing it while she was pooping, and I've never seen her do it before. So I'm curious, do any of you know if does making this type of face is a sign of anything, perhaps impending labor???


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Some does act kinda "bucky" during their pregnancy. Like I have a doe who drank another doe's urine, just like a buck would. She was about two months out when it happened, so I don't think it's really an impending labor sign. Do you know how far along she is?


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

Are you talking about the flehman response? Like the picture?






If so, it's a reaction to strong smells, hence why they do it when they smell/drink urine, it's also a sign of stretching or straining. My girls do it all the time, and I personally think it's pretty funny.


----------



## ruddenca (Oct 16, 2015)

Yup, that's it! Nice to know the official name now, and that it's normal


----------



## ruddenca (Oct 16, 2015)

Also I don't know how far along she is, I thought she would be due in a couple of months but it seems like her ligaments are getting soft so maybe I misjudged heat/breeding.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It's disconcerting when they do that - I have a Nigerian who also blubbers like a buck and mounts the other does either when she's pregnant or the other girls are in heat. It's weird, but perfectly normal.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yup, it's the pregnancy hormones that cause them to do it. ;")


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Completely normal.


----------



## ruddenca (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------

